# Frogspawn



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I know at this time of year there's going to be loads of threads about frogspawn, but I was wondering how long they take to hatch out into tadpoles? Also down at the pond where I collected some there were loads of clutches of eggs, but some were dark in colour and some were near enough transparent? Are they different species or what?

Luke.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Luke,

I think it depends on the conditions (mainly temperature) as to how long they take to hatch.

As for the changes in colour, they could be at different stages of developing. I believe the foetus (if that's the word) will get larger and darker as time goes on.

Or you could've seen newt spawn. I don't know what newt spawn really looks like.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah it all depends how far along the eggs are, then what temp they're at etc.
Last year I raised some and after 1 day at room temp with aerated pond water they hatched out, and after 3 they were 'free swimming'.










As for the difference in colour, that could just be either the amount of silt the eggs 'sucked in' when they were hydrating or its possible that the lighter coloured ones are dead, or simply like the flanman said, they're at different stages of development


----------



## callmechook (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spawn*

Newts lay strings of eggs not clumps Toads spawn is also clumps but it could be u have both frog and toads in there might explain the colour difference good luck their cool to watch growing


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Toads lay a line/length of spawn; frogs and newts lay clumps.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

So kept outside how long on average would it take?



REDDEV1L said:


> Yeah it all depends how far along the eggs are, then what temp they're at etc.
> Last year I raised some and after 1 day at room temp with aerated pond water they hatched out, and after 3 they were 'free swimming'.
> 
> image
> ...


I raised about 10 a couple of years ago and they've never left the garden since. I hope what you said about the light ones being dead isn't right because I got some of the lighter :lol2:. Maybe they're different species of frog? I'm not sure but there's way more light than dark..

Some contraditing stuff in the above two posts..


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

This is Bufo bufo spawn.








Definitely in lines. Not clumps.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

So do newts lay in lines too or clumps?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Newts lay single eggs on underwater plants so it's definitely frogspawn.

I should've clarified, if the 'yolk' of the egg is white (instead of black) then the egg is more than likely dead. 









(Rubbish pic but my new cam aint good with close-ups)

I've never really taken much notice of the colour of the spawn, but if Frogspawn is anything to go by then possibly the spawn starts off whiter then as it develops becomes clearer/darker ?


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Neither, newts lay single eggs under curls on the edges of submerged pond leaves. they're about 5mm altogether and quite dark yolk, you don't want to take the brighter yoked ones about 7mm though because they're GCN spawn.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I think all these are deffinitly fertilised. I've noticed the black bit inside has got bigger so things look good. I've never hatched out frogspawn just kept tadpoles.. I never fed the tadpoles anything last time and they grew well and turned into frogs, but I've read that you should boil lettuce and chop it up finely and give that to them?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

luke123 said:


> Well I think all these are deffinitly fertilised. I've noticed the black bit inside has got bigger so things look good. I've never hatched out frogspawn just kept tadpoles.. I never fed the tadpoles anything last time and they grew well and turned into frogs, but I've read that you should boil lettuce and chop it up finely and give that to them?


Try algae wafers. Probably your best bet.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

As they get bigger and nearer metamorphosis, you can also try them on small pieces of meat- a tip is to tie these on thread so you can hoik them out before they get rotten.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> This is Bufo bufo spawn.
> image
> Definitely in lines. Not clumps.


It isn't Bufo bufo spawn


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Alex M said:


> It isn't Bufo bufo spawn


It isn't?! Whaaaaaaat is it?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> It isn't?! Whaaaaaaat is it?


Where did you take the picture Harvey? Bufo bufo spawn is typically double rowed, E.calamita on the other hand is single rowed...


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Most of them look double rowed to me? Or do I just not understand?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I didn't 
Google. But I have seen that spawn in a pond near me.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Theres tiny tadpoles swimming inside the eggs now


----------

